# Hello from Imola TT



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi All

I have been looking in on you all for the last couple of weeks and thought I'd finally join up, I have just purchasd my Yellow Audi TT 225 and love it.
I've still got to fight to keep my husband out of it but so far I'm winning!!!
Just thought I'd take the time to introduce myself and look forward to joining in on some of your chats.

Speak soon A


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi A, and welcome to the TTF

congratulations on your purchase, one or 2 other imolas on here but quite a rare colour, we will be expecting some pics of course :wink:

cheers

Paul


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  strangley enough we are going hols for a few days to Southport soon.Just thought i would mention that being your from there. 8)


----------



## ImolaTT (Jul 5, 2009)

cheers thanks for the welcome trying to post some pictures on but its not letting me do it for some reason :? will have to try again later hope the weathers nice when you cum you will have to keep an eye out for me driving about 8)

speak to you all soon A


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome all the best people drive Imola TTs  
Some pics of my roadster on this link www.xtr.me.uK/TTQSVSTTR
Dont fprget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum , nice colour. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

